# Keeping phone numbers of exes, conquests, etc., every phone number



## unhappyin (Jul 22, 2010)

I need opinions please. If you are married and you keep all of your phone numbers, what is that? :scratchhead:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

my H does that, too. he keeps EVERYTHING- receipts, emails, phone numbers, old school work. he must have thousands of emails in folders and we have boxes and boxes of his old school work. i think its nuts, but to each his own i guess.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

My boyfriend never deletes any of his emails. Some people are pack rats - what they save varies. Some save papers, some books, some clothes, some phone numbers. Unless he's actively calling them or looking at them all the time, or doing something that makes you think you have reason to be concerned, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## kiwigirl (Mar 29, 2010)

i have most of my exs fone numbers. im still in contact with atleast 3 of them and the others if i seen somewhere i;d go talk to them. im very good friends with 2 of them. i personally think that this is a mature good thing


----------



## Lucilove (Jul 22, 2010)

I think this is called pack rat?


----------



## Lucilove (Jul 22, 2010)

Who cares about numbers, that was before your time. He/she had a life before you came along. I still talk to guys that I dated a million years ago, they are my old friends that I run into once year. Just because I have them on Facebook or have their numbers, doesn't mean I want to date them. They are just friends, married with kids, etc. 
Don't worry about things like that, you can't ask someone to erase their past. 
As long as he/she are not going out alone with these people, it's all good.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

My husband kept all his phone numbers too, didn't really bother me much.


----------



## Chet8625 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's very easy to accumulate phone numbers and email addresses in a phone these days. I probably have 1200 numbers in mine. Business contacts, recruiters, family, etc... I bet most of the email addresses don't work at this point.

Unless he's using the numbers or email addresses, not a big deal.


----------

